# Soap making with castor oil



## ahmet (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you all for answers


----------



## lsg (Dec 27, 2012)

I am sorry, but maybe I am dense.  I am not sure what you are trying to do.  Can you explain further?


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't understand the word "synthes"

Are you trying to make a soap that's 100% castor oil?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 27, 2012)

In chemistry, chemical synthesis is purposeful execution of chemical reactions in order to get a product, or several products. This happens by physical and chemical manipulations usually involving one or more reactions. In modern laboratory usage, this tends to imply that the process is reproducible, reliable, and established to work in multiple laboratories.

So what are you really asking? :?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 28, 2012)

You need other oils besides castor to make a good soap.


----------



## ahmet (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you all for answers


----------



## sagehill (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like Ahmet is trying to make a soap with only castor oil?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 28, 2012)

What do you want to use the cleaning solution for - laundry, household? Castor would make a very mild soap. Some other oils like coconut or palm kernel would make a better cleaning solution.

It sounds like 2:5 ratio Castor/NaOH would be lye heavy. Have you checked for the correct lye amount using a calculator like SoapCalc? http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp


----------



## ahmet (Dec 29, 2012)

thank you all for answers


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2012)

ahmet said:


> And I am using sulphonated castor oil, does it make any difference?



Yes, there is a difference. I thought you were talking about regular castor oil. Sulphonated or sulfated castor oil (Turkey Red) is manufactured by treating castor oil with sulfuric acid. It's water soluble and will emulsify other oils. It's also unsaponifiable so you're not going to be able to make a cleaning solution by combining it with sodium hydroxide. Liquid soap is made with potassium hydroxide but it won't saponify with KOH, either. Many liquid soap makers use sulfated castor oil to superfat because of this reason and it doesn't cause cloudiness in the batch. From what I understand, there is a way of processing it to make a detergent or to make a dyeing assistant but I don't know how this is done. 

Someone on this forum may know how this is done but you might have to be patient for a reply. I'd suggest asking a chemist or searching on a chemistry site.

I'm sorry I can't help you. I hope you'll be able to find an answer.


----------

